# Wolverhampton Royal Hospital



## dweeb (Oct 1, 2005)

STATUS: Overall; Boarded, slowly deteriating.

NOTES AND FEATURES: Good A and E dept, operating theatres. Nice arched stone corridors in the original block. Dentist and X ray depts worth a look. The site has a water tower, but it is inacessable. Maternaty dept is later than the rest of the hospital, but has interesting half round solariums joined onto either end.

HISTORICAL INFO: The hospital opened 1/1/1849 as a charitable institution to provide 84 beds for those unable to pay for medical treatment. 
It was known as the Wolverhampton and Staffordshire Hospital until 1928 when it was renamed the Royal Hospital, having been granted a Royal Charter. It was much extended during the 20th Century, and was for a long time well known for its medical excellence. Closure was part of relocation to a new site. (source: http://www.localhistory.scit.wlv.ac.uk/articles/RoyalHospital2/RoyalHospital.htm )


----------



## Spook (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: The Royal Hospital, Wolverhampton*

Has the hospital suffered from vandalism or is it secure enough that its mainly origanal. Also is there any on site security (not that its a problem just nice to know).
Thanks, Spook


----------



## Reaperman (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: The Royal Hospital, Wolverhampton*

There are on site security and i belive they have dogs, The oldest parts have been damaged quite severly by a fire, but there is still a fair bit to see...


----------



## dweeb (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: The Royal Hospital, Wolverhampton*

The fire was started in the Chapel, and has spread up through the block, but luckly it did not seem to take hold fully. Although the oldest parts have been modernised, they have not lost there charm. Natural decay is all that is wrong with most of the place, but the paint hanging off in great chunks makes for great pics!
Still to find is the swimming pool and Matron's study. The facial reconstruction lab is awesome!


----------

